# Inline Duramax



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I've always said I wish they made an inline 6 Duramax. It's a 3.0 paired to a 10 speed transmission allegedly putting 282 hp and 450 torque (at what rpm I don't know) producing 7800 lb towing which leaves me disappointed. However, I have a 6.7 Cummins for heavy pulling and a half ton that gets rumored 29 mpg would be nice.

I haven't found what kind or exhaust control it uses. Anybody know what it's going to use?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What vehicle is it going in?


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> What vehicle is it going in?


Silverado/Sierra 1500


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I don't think the tow rating is right, 5.3 does something like 11k.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Wow, 11k with a 5.3 in a 1500... people must have more balls than me. My 2500 chassis can feel a little light pulling 11k


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

https://media.chevrolet.com/media/us/en/chevrolet/vehicles/silverado/2019.tab1.html

What I pulled from


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

BWfarms said:


> I don't think the tow rating is right, 5.3 does something like 11k.


My wife's Sierra 1500 with 5.3L has a max towing of 9100lbs.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Dan_GA said:


> My wife's Sierra 1500 with 5.3L has a max towing of 9100lbs.


18 and older or 19? Supposedly the '19 1500 is 'the biggest ever'.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

My F150 is rated at 12,100 with the Ecoboost and max towing package. I once pulled my hay trailer at about 9,000 lbs and would never do that again! It could get going OK but stopping was scary.

Ralph


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

PaMike said:


> Wow, 11k with a 5.3 in a 1500... people must have more balls than me. My 2500 chassis can feel a little light pulling 11k


 Thats what I have and it tows like a mule! I tow around 10k all the time and it stops awsome especially with the integrated trailer brake system and good working trailer brakes. Still stops good with out brakes on hay wagons and they are tipping 9k plus. 
Hauled a nice load from NY to central Mass. With 150 bales on trailer and 50 on the truck effortlessly and got better fuel milage than the 1 ton duramax hauling 200 bales on the gooseneck.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> My F150 is rated at 12,100 with the Ecoboost and max towing package. I once pulled my hay trailer at about 9,000 lbs and would never do that again! It could get going OK but stopping was scary.
> 
> Ralph


 People are gonna start getting killed from these half tons with too much capacity, especially since most have no business towing a trailer anyways.

I've lost track of how many 4 horse trailers or good size RV trailers I've seen go past the farm with a Jeep Liberty or other small SUV pulling it.

We have a four box tender for bean seed, one spring of pulling it with my cummins and I put it behind one of the five ton straight trucks. Kinda pushed the Cummins around a little in corners, probably because its such a short trailer would be my guess. the DT466 in the straight truck doesn't even know its back there and the air brakes could care less if the electric trailer brakes are even hooked up.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

mlappin said:


> People are gonna start getting killed from these half tons with too much capacity, especially since most have no business towing a trailer anyways.


I whole heartily agree. If you can't back a trailer using just your side mirrors you ain't a driver, you're a steering wheel holder. Used to be hard pressed to find a 3/4 ton but now everyone's got one and thinks they are professionals.


----------

